# Your Dream Car



## Brownievtec

My dream car would be a black Lancer Ev0 8 mr:grin:


----------



## carsey

My dream car would be:

Subaru Impreza Sti Rally modifications
Evo 8
VW Golf R32
Nissan Skyline
Honda Civic VTS

Any other fast car, but not too keen on mercs, or exotics


----------



## crazijoe

69 COPO Camaro
69 Hurst SC Rambler
70 442 W30


----------



## daamon_vexion

hhmm
Lancer Evo IX MR,
1992 Dodge Stealth RT (i happen to own YAY)
and last but not least, 1986 Chrystler Conquest TSI


----------



## Fr4665

Lancer Evo 9 MR
BMW e30 M3
BMW e30 325i wagon turbo
BMW e39 Touring M5
BMW e46 M3
BMW 1976 2002 Turbo
BMW 1975 2002 (baaaaaahh i sold mine cause i had to move worst idea ever)
Audi RS2 or RS4 or S4 c4 100
VW GTI mk2 w/g60 and synchro
VW Passat Wagon b6 gli
VW Transporter with a suby wrx sti swap
Subaru WRX STI


----------



## Joefireline

One which works!


----------



## ricer333

*Eleanor!*

My dream car is the car from Gone in 60 Seconds. ray: Yes I know... a little common now, but that 67 Shelby GT500 is just GORGEOUS!

Give me the old cobra jet engine and raw muscle any day over these 4-cylinder 'Fast & Furious' cars ANY DAY!


----------



## crazijoe

ricer333 said:


> Give me the old cobra jet engine and raw muscle any day over these 4-cylinder 'Fast & Furious' cars ANY DAY!


Your username does not fit this analogy.


----------



## yustr

If I could only have one: BMW M5 

If more than one, add a:

1974 Jensen Healey
and a
1980's Toyota Land Cruiser


----------



## crazijoe

yustr said:


> 1980's Toyota Land Cruiser


I did have a 72 landcruiser at one time. Sold it for $200.00 because the soft top was trashed. It was a tank. Now I wish I still had it.

Add in. Any Plymouth Barracuda Fastback 67-69


----------



## Flatliner

personally, since i already own one, i'll have to stick with the family:

most of these cars are either directly or indirectly related to lotus, or they are lotus.
************************************
the car i have is a 91 isuzu impulse RS (AWD 1.6 DOHC Turbo/intercooled, handling by Lotus)
1991 Isuzu Impulse RS Specifications

the RS has a hood scoop for the top mount intercooler.
************************************
cars to add: 
92 isuzu impulse XS (FWD 1.8 DOHC NA, pretty torquey)

http://vehiclesforsale.ca/canada/ab/classifieds/upload/AAACars.106.1.jpg
************************************
89 isuzu imark RS (FWD 1.6 NA with the impulse RS turbo 1.6 motor conversion)
Isuzu I-Mark JT Specifications (go about 3/4 the way down the page for specs)


************************************
Lotus Elan M100 (has the same motor in my impulse RS, but FWD)
1991 Lotus Elan M100 Specifications

************************************
91 isuzu stylus XS (turbo/intercooled 1.6 FWD conversion)
1991-1993 Isuzu Stylus S & XS Specifications

************************************
93 Geo Storm GSi (NA 1.8 DOHC - shares same motor as isuzu)
Geo Storm GSi - 1992-1993 Specifications specs

************************************

to validate claims of cars being linked together, do a search on engine blocks: 4XE1-W, 4XE1-T, 4XF1 (basically look up 4XE1 and 4XF1)

you will see that the motor in my car is the same motor found in the lotus elan M100, and also a 91 storm GSi with the 1.6 DOHC. there's alot about this car, probably too much to explain, so i'll just leave you with pics for now.


----------



## Fr4665

is the geostorm gsi bosstable ? im sure it is i wonder how many pounds that 1.8 can take i assuem its very similar to the b18c ?


----------



## Flatliner

yeah they can handle boost. i'm not sure how much boost they can handle, but i know a person that had the isuzu imark RS (same motor as GSi) that ran 11 seconds in the 1/4 mile in vegas, and also steve lockett's geo storm GSi was in the 11's i believe.


----------



## tmounk

I'm really into imports, I like modifing. I allready have my dream car, just need to add some cosmetics and performance mods, then I'll be set.


----------



## jdmj0

Honda NA2 NSX Type-R
Honda JDM AP2 w/F20C engine (perferrably J's 2.4L stroked "F20")
Honda '98 spec Integra Type R
Toyota AW11 MR-2 w/3sgte swap
Toyota SW20 MR-2
Toyota MR-S w/3sgte swap
Nismo R32 R-Tune Skyline
Nissan PS13 Silvia
Mazda FD3S RX-7 Spirit
Lotus Exige
BMW e46 M3
Porsche GT1 Carerra

there's just so much... haha.


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

BMW M6 - Cheapish at ~$100,000  
Mercedes SLR McLaren $450k+
Mercedes SL65 AMG - $130k+
Maserati MC12 (See LINK) Assuredly expensive as heck - only 30 will be made.
Maserati Coupe - $130k+
Lamborghini Mercialago - $250k+
Ferrari F43 - $400k+
Ferrari Carrozzeria Scaglietti - ?
Porsche Carrera GT - $500k+
Saleen S7 - $500k+

ray:


----------



## Speedle

And I wanna something from Lexus... May be LX 470


----------



## Fr4665

is 300 turbo ... ultimate slepper 700whp


----------



## ARDILLA

Bmw 750 ))


----------



## Reflex

Performance speaking, I would say the McLaren F1. But I also like Isderas. Gotta have an Isdera.


----------



## speedster123

87 Grand National


----------



## Valandil

1971 Dodge Demon
1970 Plymouth Roadrunner
1973 Ford Fastback Mustang


What I have: 2004 Kia Spectra


----------



## Kalim

Sold a B8 Alpina 4.6 just 5 months ago. Was pretty good IMO.

Don't have a dream car :smile:


----------



## Fr4665

Kalim said:


> Sold a B8 Alpina 4.6 just 5 months ago. Was pretty good IMO.
> 
> Don't have a dream car :smile:


and why did u sell that ?  u should keepm that garage it and dont touch it for 20 years then sell it :grin:


----------



## Kalim

Haha, you're right. It has value and demand all across the world, US especially where they didn't import them. A guy from Syria and another from Sharjah in UAE, near Dubai was offering me 280K for it. The M3 lovers obviously cherish the Alpina's because the 4.6 was like a M3 modified to 333hp/346lbs/ft with better gearing ratios, and a top speed of around 180mph. I used to collect/trade cars heavy. All ended 2-4 years ago now. :smile:


----------



## Guest

If I had a choice I would say,

Saleen s7
Ford F350 (which I finally got  )
1998 Ford taurus SHO v8 (just like them idk why)
koeinsburg, (or however you spell it) 900 hp car


----------



## Gary_J90

To the post before, Koenigsegg is what you mean??

My dream car is infact koenigsegg ccr.. and im lucky enough to know somebody who owns one 

Also the ferrari 360 spyder F1 which i borrowed for a month (if i knew how to attach a pic of it i would)


----------



## RZA

R34 Skyline (production 2008 coming to the US!!)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:NISSAN_GT-R_Concept(2005_Tokyo_Motor_Show).JPG

2002 Toyota Supra MK IV
twin turbocharged -276 bhp (239 kW), 260 ft·lbf (427 N·m) of torque.


----------



## oiraM

my dream car is a low milescorrado modified engine with a body kit thats it


----------



## ebackhus

I hate ricers and I hate cars with useless mods and body kits.

Fast and The Furious was a (*^@(*% movie.

One dream car I already own which is my 1995 Taurus SHO 5-speed. The next is my dad's 1974 MG Midget. He's gonna sell it to me.  Third is a BMW Z3 as the Z4's look like crap.


----------



## pharoah

speedster123 said:


> 87 Grand National


those are bad a** i used to have one.my dream car would be a late 80's lamborghini countach.i always loved the look of those.


----------



## Help Please?!

Koenigsegg CCX is my DREAM!!! 

By the way, cool car wallpapers ---> www.desktopmachine.com


----------



## Drew1369

68 chevelle

2002 H1 (military surplus... fell in love with them when I was in the *stans)

2008 F250 superduty to tow the trailer my ranger will be on when its fixed up and nolonger street legal


----------



## RussiA

'06 BMW M3
R34 Skyline
Carrera GT


----------



## 11B-33T

*Re: Eleanor!*



ricer333 said:


> My dream car is the car from Gone in 60 Seconds. ray: Yes I know... a little common now, but that 67 Shelby GT500 is just GORGEOUS!
> 
> Give me the old cobra jet engine and raw muscle any day over these 4-cylinder 'Fast & Furious' cars ANY DAY!



The man is right and has tatse! Instomatic wood for this darling..ray:


----------



## forcifer

ferrari enzo or lamborgini diablo


----------



## usedHONDA

*OK. Now let's look at things realistically:*

I wouldn't want to get a Ferrari or Lambo or any $2,039,432,908.23 car because it just isn't worth it. You'll be stopping for gas 3 times a day (especially in the Lambo), your car is more likely to be stolen, and you won't even get close to its top speed.

Now to take the old cars down. Once again, you get 15 MPG in a [real] muscle car, they cost too much for what their really worth, and their not safe to drive in. They also require a lot of maintenance.

Shooting down X-Treme Luxury cars. What are they worth? You pay $200K for a chunk of plastic and a V-12. Once again, low MPG. And why would you even dare to have one in your driveway/parking space (it won't fit in a garage)?

Basically, anything under $50K is worth dreaming for.

*My dream cars:*









Reason for dreaming: Hottest.car.evar.
It also gets 21/29 MPG









Reason for dreaming: Looks great. 0-60 in 5.5 seconds. Less than $30K. 24/28 MPG. I like Pontiacs.









Reason for dreaming: 0-60 in 4.9 seconds. 23/29 MPG. $35K used/$40K new. Best handling car ever.


I would feel very sorry for you if you if you don't know what cars these are by looking at it.


----------



## Jason

My dream car changes all the time. I do not think I could pick just one. Heck, I would want 3 "vechicles". 

1. A truck
2. A car, maybe an Audi A8.
3. A Harley.

My dream would be that none of them broke down - ever.


----------



## yustr

Jason said:


> My dream car changes all the time. I do not think I could pick just one. Heck, I would want 3 "vechicles".
> 
> 1. A truck
> 
> Don't you drive a big brown one every day??? :laugh:
> 
> 2. A car, maybe an Audi A8....
> 
> I guess I'll tell the driver to bring back with the Mustang that I just sent down your way...


----------



## soppy1291

not as a daily driver, Bugatti Veyron (i actually got to sit in one)
daily driver, acura nsx, most recent 1


----------



## soppy1291

for all of you saying you would like a slr mclaren, youde be better off getting a clk dtm amg, look it up, and reworking the computer so it isn't limited to 199mph.
btw, speed is what counts, not horsepower. there are ships with 2 motors, each pumping out 150,000 hp that can't go faster than a stock honda civic. just throwin that out there


----------



## carsey

That would be because they are geared for torque to propel the ship through the water.


----------



## crazijoe

What's the point of speed when it takes you a long tome to get to a certain speed. I'd rather have the horsepower to get to the speed fast.


----------



## RZA

crazijoe said:


> What's the point of speed when it takes you a long tome to get to a certain speed. I'd rather have the horsepower to get to the speed fast.


bingo!


----------



## newnewbie

Now if we are talking total sefishness then make mine a modified avenger/valkyrie GT12 in stunning "arrest me red" 

a little more practical would include 74 mercury capri V-6, a 73 plymouth duster V-8 or a 75 mustangII coupe. ofcourse they would have to be modified for all around performance


----------



## BUDFAN8

cant belive noone has said theese 2 words "The Judge" come on guys whats better than an old GTO?


----------



## speedster123

Its gotta be a '65 goat.


----------



## 4u111

my dream car is the one i saw in my dream.;-)


----------



## Classic Muscle

As a Classic Muscle builder, the list is very long. Here is some of our love!


----------



## Tyketto

I'm lucky enough to have one of my dream cars. Of course I'd love an exotic like a Lambo or a C6 Z06 Corvette but my realistic dream car is the one I actually have. She's a 2000 LS1 Formula with heads, cam, and a crap load of suspension.
The first pic is one of the first I got of me lifting the front tires off the ground. The second is me about to make a quarter mile pass at my local track.


----------



## Rashiki

> I'd rather have the horsepower to get to the speed fast.


Too bad it's torque that gets you up to speed  

My dream car would be a 1997 Camaro Z28 SS w/the LT4 engine. T-Tops, black leather, 6 speed *drool*

Then, 2002 Z28 SS
Or a Z06, any year.

I've got a 1996 Z28, black leather + 6 speed, but no T-tops


----------



## Go The Power

Here is my car!
http://www.eastes.net/content/adventure4/transport2.jpg
Not really i would be to tall :grin:


----------



## Tyketto

Rashiki said:


> Too bad it's torque that gets you up to speed
> 
> My dream car would be a 1997 Camaro Z28 SS w/the LT4 engine. T-Tops, black leather, 6 speed *drool*
> 
> Then, 2002 Z28 SS
> Or a Z06, any year.
> 
> I've got a 1996 Z28, black leather + 6 speed, but no T-tops


There's nothing wrong with hard top! It's actually a more rigid design so you'll get less door sag over time. Although, sometimes I wish I had T-Tops. And yes, mine is a 6-speed too! Gotta love slamming those gears!!!


----------



## Rashiki

Yea, I know hard tops are a more stable design, I've got one now, but it's so nice out sometimes I wouldn't mind the added weight of subframe connectors to negate the lack of a roof  Hmmm... home depot has a sale on sawzalls... :1angel:


----------



## crazijoe

Rashiki said:


> Too bad it's torque that gets you up to speed


Actually torque is what makes the wheels turn. Horsepower is what keeps them turning.

I remember the old "Olds" saying " Horsepower sells but Torque wins races."


----------



## flakvierling

A black '87 Chevy Caprice


----------



## Tyketto

Rashiki said:


> Yea, I know hard tops are a more stable design, I've got one now, but it's so nice out sometimes I wouldn't mind the added weight of subframe connectors to negate the lack of a roof  Hmmm... home depot has a sale on sawzalls... :1angel:
> 
> What's that emblem on the front quarter panel? I'm not too familiar with LT1's but I don't think I've seen that before? Also, what are you running in the quarter mile?


----------



## Rashiki

> What's that emblem on the front quarter panel? I'm not too familiar with LT1's but I don't think I've seen that before? Also, what are you running in the quarter mile?


It's a Corvette Z06-style Z28 emblem. The man who I bought it from had put SS badges in place of the stock Z28 badges when they put all the other SS stuff on the car. I hate it when people re-badge cars to something they're not, and I loved the look of the Z06 style badges, so there they are! I haven't ran the quarter in a while, but last time I went was with a failing transmission and a full stereo system in the car, and it was my first time at the track - put down a measley 14.2 / 99 ish :4-thatsba It's capable of at least 13.8 in stock form, I was just horrible at it! I was all excited and did a giant burnout through the 60' all three times, sideways at least 30' after I slammed 2nd etc. I need to get back there


----------



## Tyketto

I agree with you on the cloning. I added the WS6 style hood but didn't add any of the WS6 emblems. A 14.2 spinning ain't too shabby. I respect any LT1 that runs 13's or faster! Good job! Now get some gears and tuning and you'll be in the mid-low 13's. Throw a cam in that beast and you'll be giving 03 and 04 Cobras a run for their money!


----------



## Baldie559

Range Rover Sport
BMW M5

One of these days..................


----------



## V0lt

I have a couple dream cars, some are practical, and some really arent  

1. DeLorean DMC-12
2. Lotus Esprit (yeah, I'm a Giugiaro fan)
3. Loremo LS concept (157mpg from a 2-cylinder diesel pushing 20 horses, weighs less than 1000 pounds)

I probably will end up buying the Loremo, as it would pay for itself in 4 or 5 years of moderate use.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Mine Would be the

Ferrari 612 Scaglietti Coat
Dauer 962 LeMans Enjine
Pirelli P Zero Tires.

But Then again why if you cant go that fast on the roads, Unless you live in germany, So Im sticking with my dream car the Ferrari F430


----------



## winsley

Alpha Romeo SportWagon. Same?


----------



## yogohuntr

1967 L88 Corvette!


----------



## yogohuntr

And if you really want a truly insane Vette. The Falconer V12 "Conan", ZR12 Corvette Prototype.ray: Check out this link, or do a browser search. Just like the rest of my life, "champagne taste on a water budget" I love the best in life...lol

http://www.corvette.nl/specials/zr1v12.html


----------



## la1

crazyjoe


> 69 Hurst SC Rambler


 a rambler , would this be the turbo Studabaker ? Did't Rambler buy Studabaker in south bend indianna ? We had a Rambler, it was a '64 cross counter station wagon, Looked just like a Volvo 5 door, or the volvo looked like the rambler. It had push button trans. No a/c had power brakes... wow it is all coming back hee hee, I have not thought about this stuff for years,,, remeber starters and highbeems on the floor ?


----------



## Sx3

If I had to pick just one, I'd say I would like a completely custom 2007 Ford Mustang with the AWD system out of an R34 Skyline, a Ford Racing 5.0 Cammer Engine, and a Hollinger 6 speed Transmission.

I can't just go with a stock one. Where's the fun in the car unless you build it yourself. Haha....


----------



## cocojuice

astin martin vanguish, one sexy car


----------



## White Goodman

'05 Acura NSX
Ferarri 512 TR
Lambo LP640 Roadster


----------



## wrestlingnrj

1967 Pontiac GTO
Aston Martin DBS or Vanquish
Ford GT
Koenigsegg CCX-R
Saleen S7R
98 Toyota Supra
R34 Skyline


----------



## Sammiee

I had one of my Dream cars..
66 mustang with a 289 motor

But my first Marriage and Kids and my need for speed. 

But the Ford Interceptor .. MMMM could be a sweet dream


----------



## troy91

I don't want a fancy car or anything. I want either a Chevy 2500 or ford 250 with a crew cab and a diesel engine, diesels run for a long time and I like trucks.


----------



## mattlock

1932 Ford Crown Victory (Vicky). Wanted one for as long as can remember. I had bunch of Vicky models and Hotwheels when I was a kid. 

http://www.cars-on-line.com/22378.html
http://www.cars-on-line.com/29351.html


----------



## beefers1

mine would be a 1980's peugeot 306, or a large Freightliner fully-loaded semi truck, complete with trailer. then i would cruise down the highway, unstoppable except for that fact that the thing probably won't get more than 5 miles per gallon (mpg). oh well, stopping global warming can wait (remember the simpsons's RV national anthem?). my other vehicle on my wish list would be a 1980's cessna 172 or 150. there's nothing like cruising the skies in one of those.


----------



## berkrams

I have many dream cars but the ford rs200 definitley on the top of my list! not too many people have heard of this car! anybody else heard about it? it is an old rally car!


----------



## PeckerWood

1951 Ford Victoria.:wave:


----------



## beefers1

no offense, but that looks terrible and really really old to me. my dad has a 92 pontiac gran prix that, next year when i get my license, i could drive. too bad it doesn't have manual transmission.


----------



## PeckerWood

Yes,but I was born in 1951 so,I feel a kinship with that old
car.:wave:


----------



## beefers1

hey, is it possible, with the help of a licensed mechanic, to completely replace the transmission from an automatic to a manual? cause i think manual would be more fun to drive. also, it'll help me stay away from distractions (eg. cell phones, food/drink, etc) as i would constantly need to keep one hand on the gearshift. if so, i'm going to get a new toyota prius, and with the manual trans i should be able to squeeze out 65mpg.


----------



## ozplanet

Mine would be anything that I could fix up myself. I always wanted to run a 327 high rev engine 7000-9000 rpm that will do 200mph


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

beefers1 said:


> hey, is it possible, with the help of a licensed mechanic, to completely replace the transmission from an automatic to a manual? cause i think manual would be more fun to drive. also, it'll help me stay away from distractions (eg. cell phones, food/drink, etc) as i would constantly need to keep one hand on the gearshift. if so, i'm going to get a new toyota prius, and with the manual trans i should be able to squeeze out 65mpg.


Wouldn't it be a lot cheaper to just get a car that comes in manual? The money that you'd save on gas from going to manual on a Prius would most likely never come near to matching the expense of replacing the transmission. Heck, you'd barely save money with average driving picking the Prius over a non-hybrid, factoring in higher costs for the hybrid. (Add to that the fact that hybrid's batteries need replacing after about 7-8 years...) If the point is to save money, I'd stay away from a hybrid right now, at least until gas prices are a decent bit higher. For example, in Europe it would make a whole lot of sense - gas prices are about $7 a gallon.


----------



## pharoah

yogohuntr said:


> 1967 L88 Corvette!


wooooohoooooo that is a sweet lookin vette


----------



## beefers1

$7 per gallon? that's even more than what we pay in BC (about $4/gallon, but that's still more than what the americans pay, which is about $2.50-$3/gallon).


----------



## wintersnow

Toyota SW20 MR-2


----------



## damen

'67 Camaro SS Convertible
or a brand-new Koenigsegg CCXR


----------



## boost202

Porsche 959 (real not a replica) 1991 Lotus Carlton and maybe my Ford all done up


----------



## pasim

I'm porsche fan & of coursce my dream is 911 model

like this:


----------



## Tony.b99

no Aston Martin DB8


----------



## Snoopdogie187

The problem i see with most of the cars you picked out is when will you get to drive them? What is the point of a dream car that sits in a garage and all you get to do is peak into it and look or maybe sit in it.

That is why i want a new EVO, not sure if i want an EVO X since it is not released in the US yet and just released in Japan so i never got to see much about it, but if not the EVO X than i would want the EVO IX MR.

This would be a car that i can customize more (make it even faster and better) than also something that i can really use, take it out in the snow and not be afraid of starches or bings or hurting the car, just go and have fun with it. 

If i had the money though, i would not complain about some nice exotic cars just to have


----------



## damen

I Daily Drive my Corvette - it's a car, you can drive it. Most people are just insane when they have nice(ish) cars and are too scared to have fun with them. My next car will probably be a lotus, and I plan to DD that too!


----------



## Rockafeller

1970 Challenger
Dodge Viper
Shelby Mustang GT 500


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

1. '96 Skyline GTR (maxed out to 1000hp or more)
2. '67 Cobra 
3. Lambo Diable 
4. BMW M5
5. Aston Martin (either one will do)


----------

